# Coins tumbled down the stairs.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I was wondering how I can express such a situation where I was climbing stairs, coins from my purse dropped to the floor and it tumbled down the stairs downstairs.

"Kun minä kiipesin portaita pudota kolikot lattiale, joka kaatuivat portaalle alakerrassa." (?)


----------



## Hakro

I'd suggest:

"Kun nousin portaita, kolikot putosivat kukkarostani ja vierivät alakertaan."


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> I'd suggest:
> 
> "Kun nousin portaita, kolikot putosivat kukkarostani ja vierivät alakertaan."



Would _kolikot_ imply that all the coins in his/her purse fell out, or could it mean that only some of them fell out?


----------



## altazure

Without further context, it implies that all of the coins in the purse fell out. Of course, if you use the sentence to explain the situation to someone who has asked why there are coins on the floor, _kolikot_ could as well mean "all the coins you see here", not necessarily all the coins originally in your purse.


----------

